# Polk County deer lease openings



## G_Rosser (Jun 21, 2005)

Polk County Deer lease is now accepting members for 2005/2006. The club consists of 1500+ acres located near hwy 278 and the Alabama state line and has been established for 20+ years. Membership is $365.00. 30 member Max. We have quality buck management (both buck 4 points on one side) and the doe's need to be thinned out.  Good deer population.
Pin in, pin out system. Open stand rule. Campers are welcome but no water/ power hook up. 
Pines are in various stages of growth from 2 year old up. Timber company select cut sections (awesome shooting lanes). Hard wood fingers and food plot.
Contact George Rosser at 770-748-0445 or email at Redneckdeerclub@aol.com.
This deer killed 11/04





Another deer taken from the club.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey George, welcome aboard.  How are the turks?

Jim


----------



## Jkidd (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim theres a good population of birds there  I just talked to George and he said one that was killed last year had 11'' beard. 

 Its a great looking piece of property. Its about 25 mins south of my club and George and I run dogs together quite often. If your looking for a Good club to hunt this one is for you.

Jason


----------



## rance56 (Jun 21, 2005)

what town is it near?


----------



## G_Rosser (Jun 21, 2005)

The club is located 8 miles west of Cedartown. Cedartown is about half way between Carrollton and Rome up hwy 27 if you are looking at a map.


----------



## G_Rosser (Jun 24, 2005)

I will be showing the club Tomorrow morning (Saturday) at 8 am and again on Sunday. If you are interested but unable to make it this weekend, call the above number for an appointment during the week one evening.

Your membership includes yourself, your wife and Children * in school*

We do allow guests but have limits and rules regarding guests.

We do allow four wheelers but expect courtesy to other hunters.

The club is not mountain property but does have hills and ridges. You don't have to be a goat to hunt it.


----------



## Burt Shurette (Jun 27, 2005)

*Do you allow rabbit hunters or coonhunters*

I live in Aragon GA and was wondering if you allow coonhunting on property outside of deer season.  What about rabbit hunting as well.  Do you give a discount rate for small game hunters alone.
Thanks 
Burt Shurette


----------



## G_Rosser (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry it has taken me a couple of days to reply. No, we do not give discounts for small game only hunters. There are three rabbit hunters in the club already and they have agreed not to harvest rabbits this year from the club this rabbit season and to just use the club for training only.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey George, Define the "open stand rule" . Are all stands first come first serve? Can any one member horde a stand or stand and no one else get to hunt it?


----------



## G_Rosser (Jun 30, 2005)

You can hang as many stands as you like but you can't be in two areas at the same time. If there is a stand you want to hunt, you must have your pin in the board by the cut off time (5:30 to 6:30 it changes with daylight savings). If you come in at say 7:30 am you must check the board and if that area is being hunted (because you weren't pinned in by the cut off time), you must select a different stand. We do have a gentleman's agreement. For example, if you are hunting a spot regularly, the other club members will respect you and not hunt that area, but if you hunt this section one day, another section the next day and so on.... the other club members have the opportunity to hunt a section you aren't using that day.
The intent of this rule is to keep a couple of club members from setting stands up all over the property and protecting them all. It takes all of the members to make up the club and pay the lease, so all of the club should get use of the land, not just a few.
There will be two pin boards this year. One board will have every stand marked including community stands. This way when you go scouting, you already have an idea about where a stand is and you can look for that stand when selecting a spot for yourself.
The second board is the pin in, pin out board. We will fine you for not pulling your pin as this is a safety issue and we do wait until every member is out of the woods.
I hope this answers your questions.


----------

